# Your pets on, in, or around music gear.



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I just thought I'd start a fun thread involving your pets and your music gear. I'm sure we have pets that like to get involved and "help out" with things.  Here's my male Maine **** cat, Samson, investigating my Dillion Moderne while it's in the gig bag. This photo is also my current avatar.



Now here's my female Himalayan cat, Sassy, also investigating the Moderne, but this time it's out of the gig bag.



Finally here's my female Maine **** cat, Cleo, resting on my Rockman XP-100 amp.



BTW it doesn't have to be guitar or bass related stuff, if you have photos of pets around keyboards, drum machines, etc. feel free to post them.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Benson helping me rewire a cab...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The cats are no longer allowed around the guitars, amps and anything with a small cord.....like a mouse or headphone cord. They chew thru the cords among other things. And it's amazing what a cat's teeth can do to a high E string.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dead link, sorry.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dead link, sorry.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Then there's my pet parrot ...........


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kenmac, cats are usually criticized for their curiosity. But I can't criticize yours - Moderne's (even copies) are damn rare. I probably be doing what those cats are if I saw one.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

I remembered this from awhile back.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I remembered this from awhile back.


That's a great one Larry. 

I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This guy is huge now. The guitar stayed about the same size.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Time to post the brown sound again:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i guess yer dog's not a fan, eh? hahahahaha


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Gearhead88 said:


>


I tend to have that same reaction with tele's as well. lol.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

My pet rock spider on the piano,.... although I prefer tulips on my organ.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

looking at your avatar, I'd figure that you're more into the bagpipe. lol.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Benson helping me rewire a cab...


I don't know if anybody else can see it Sneaky, but your photo's not coming through for me. I just see a black x. You may want to check the URL.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Kenmac, cats are usually criticized for their curiosity. But I can't criticize yours - Moderne's (even copies) are damn rare. I probably be doing what those cats are if I saw one.


Thanks High/Deaf. Yeah I don't know what it was about that guitar that interested both of them. I have other guitars and they don't even bother with them. I think it may have something to do with the yellow colour.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I remembered this from awhile back.


Yeah I remember that.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Lizzy
Lizzy. Wow,I have NONE of those single pedals now! (Gear freak!)


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

Interesting article about cats.
Not to scare anyone. I like pussy too.

Scientists Now Say Having A Cat Might Cause Mental Illness…


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Foley. aka Bud, in his operatic phase...


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Toulouse gets a little upset when Baby occupies his side of the bed...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My cat wont come into the guitar room, sensitive ears I guess. The dog likes to drop toys in my lap while playing. My bird likes to imitate some licks. he has sunshine of your love down pat. LOL


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Taylor said:


> View attachment 16309
> 
> Toulouse gets a little upset when Baby occupies his side of the bed...


What's the guitar Taylor?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> What's the guitar Taylor?


It's a weird little semihollow Tele I built out of scrap wood. Wound both pickups by hand, and there's a piezo mounted under the bridge.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kingston when he was a pup. He is the size of billy goat now


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess this vid will do:


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Bizzie and a Tele I used to have:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I guess this vid will do:


Better than "Fast Fret".


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's my best friend Bandit. He loves to squeak his toy whenever I turn on an amp and start playing. He's my personal horn section.



And here's a picture of him that isn't just his arse. I could post pictures of him all day long.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My cats usually don't stick around when that amp fires up, especially the female.
Hard to get a good pic of her at all.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is one of the nicest threads ever. I love seeing your pets! I love each and everyone of them.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Heres our little Yorkie. He likes it when we have a practice cause my keyboard player always brings a treat for him.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Cats on Amps


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Kingston when he was a pup. He is the size of billy goat now
> View attachment 20980


Kingston doesn't look like he's digging that shirt much.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My cat matched my amp.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Just because I can. (Oh, yes, I'm in the tub, she's waiting for me.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love your dog bzrkage! Tell us a bit about him or her.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I need to get a dog right now, after looking at all these wonderful pictures!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steve6D said:


> Bizzie and a Tele I used to have:


That's such a nice guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Our first cat would sleep in my les paul case when the guitar was out. I havent lived with any furry pets since that guitar or cat. By the time my family got new cats I was out of the house.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2016)

Lola said:


> I need to get a dog right now, after looking at all these wonderful pictures!


I'm gonna find me a horse
Just about this big,
An' ride him all along the border line


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Lola said:


> I love your dog bzrkage! Tell us a bit about him or her.


Well, this is Dee-Dee. Born on St Patrick's day, now 6 months old to the "D litter" from Dogs With Wings.
She's a Guidedog/Service Dog pup in training.
We are a foster family for her for 1 year, then she goes to Edmonton for assessment & training.
Yesterday we went on the LRT with her jacket & her brother Dewey.
"Is it going to be heartbreaking to give her up?" I hear you ask?
Yes, but she is going to be someone's very special friend.
I think Chloe (6+yr old Golden X) is going to the most upset.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Just because I can. (Oh, yes, I'm in the tub, she's waiting for me.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure if that's gross or sexy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I'm gonna find me a horse
> Just about this big,
> An' ride him all along the border line
> 
> View attachment 28841


Dammit! I wish I could have a horse. When I saw Dreamer at Riff Wrath I was in heaven. Just such beautiful and friendly equine. Need to move to a farm or actually sell the house, the cottage and then move and retire without a care or a worry.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

the proof is here! you guys have all just devalued the resale of your gear as its no longer from a "pet-free" home. I will refer to this thread and offer you 20% less when you go to sell lol.

j/k!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's my old girl Asia. Smartest cat I've ever known, she could almost talk, god I still miss her.










and one of the two monkeys that came along to help fill the hole.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

The cat I grew up with used to sit in front of the stereo speakers when I would put AC/DC on. Otherwise it stayed away.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Here's my old girl Asia. Smartest cat I've ever known, she could almost talk, god I still miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know how smart they are, but they appear to have good taste in gear.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Really? Two Gibson robots? Idiot.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Really? Two Gibson robots? Idiot.
> 
> View attachment 40665


Your little pup has grown into a beautiful dog. I love the eyes! 

I could sit for hours and groom him/her. I love their fur. So soft and silky! We used to at one point have a Siberian Husky. The piles of fur that dog shed. OMG!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, Marnie came home with him..... so I guess I can't just kill him. If he wants to rock, well let's rock.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Given that my cat runs every time I pick a guitar up, not to much opportunity to get a snap, Though he will get up on the amp after I have finished playing. Tube amps must be warm and cosy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


>




LOL. Close... its an MT-2


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> LOL. Close... its an MT-2


Oops, that's what I meant.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> Oops, that's what I meant.


It would be a popular meme out there in cyberspace


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

"This Metal Zone is disturbing my chi!"


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's my master...he doesn't mind my guitar playing but runs for the hills when I start singing


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well, Marnie came home with him..... so I guess I can't just kill him. If he wants to rock, well let's rock.
> 
> View attachment 55057


My girlfriend has one of these cats. Just so weird to pet it. Skin against skin.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Its been a while for this thread, I was taking a pic of my board and someone got in the way. I think Eddie looks a lot like Kenmac's cat, Sassy that passed away recently:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Its been a while for this thread, I was taking a pic of my board and someone got in the way. Eddie looks a lot like Kenmac's cat that passed away recently, both Ragdolls:


Eddie's a good looking cat. Actually my cat, Sassy, who passed away was a Himalayan.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry about that, corrected. When I was a kid I always wanted a himalayan. We got Eddie from the SPCA in Gatineau as a kitten, we figure he was somehow defective (who would give away a Ragdoll?), but so far no issues.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Woke her up for this one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Woke her up for this one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I suppose she could wipe her ass on my stuff...again. I _really _don't like cats.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2017)

Check your shoes prior to putting them on.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I suppose she could wipe her ass on my stuff...again. I _really _don't like cats.


Sure you don't.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Kenmac said:


> Sure you don't.


That something my wife would say.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dead link, sorry.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

adcandour said:


> That something my wife would say.


She's a smart woman.  BTW speaking of cats and dogs, I don't know if you have the Animal Planet channel or not but they premiered a new show last week called "Cat vs Dog" and basically the show is about people having issues with their dogs and cats not getting along well. There are two behaviourists, who specialize in cat and dog behaviours that help the owners out with their issues. You can see a few clips near the bottom of the Animal Planet page here: Cat vs. Dog | Watch Full Episodes & More! - Animal Planet You and your family might enjoy it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just bumping this up. Earlier today I was checking out some plugins in Cakewalk and my cat, Sandy, decided to come up and "help" me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

butterknucket said:


>


Domestic pets only. No Sasquatch.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not really my pet. Just stumbled upon this cool pick.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Not really my pet. Just stumbled upon this cool pick.
> 
> View attachment 216553


Okey, what is that? I am scared of snakes and even this little guy makes me have goose bumps.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I just thought I'd bump this old thread with a new photo of my cat, Henry, taken earlier today of him laying on my Rockman XP100 amp. Feel free to share any photos of your dog, cat, bird, etc. in, on or around your music gear.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

On only one occasion did one of our cats knock over a guitar and that's over a forty year period. Fortunately, it wasn't a complete knockdown. The guitar just slid to the side into a bookcase. No harm done.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> Not really my pet. Just stumbled upon this cool pick.
> 
> View attachment 216553


The pick of destiny.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Otis and the bouzouki-like object.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Otis and the resonator tenor ukulele.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stella and the Outdoor Ukulele tenor ukulele.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

My pup Gibson hanging with my guitar rack


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My sweet girl with a Fender case. She left us on Tuesday


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

jdto said:


> My sweet girl with a Fender case. She left us on Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 386413


Sorry to hear about that jdto. It's always hard to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Kenmac said:


> Sorry to hear about that jdto. It's always hard to lose a beloved pet.


Thanks. She was a great dog who had a good life and received and gave lots of love.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Everyone needs a bunny for a guitar tech. Good ears. They keep everything in tune.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Billie with her Gold Tone Weissenborn copy.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Must have left the amp running long enough to get warm, my cat Declan on my Carmen Ghia


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I don’t always play the electric guitar, but when I do it’s a Melancon.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I must be lucky. We have never had a cat that bothered or damaged any of my musical gear.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

DrumBob said:


> I must be lucky. We have never had a cat that bothered or damaged any of my musical gear.


Same thing here. My cats never have bothered with or damaged any of my musical gear. At most they may be a little curious about it, but that's all.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Old thread recently revived? Ok, here's mine waiting for me to finish playing so I can get her a treat.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I was going to buy some 4x12 cabs .... But our cats, Jr. and Foxy would use them as scratching posts, because they were fuzzy carpeted 😢 cabs.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Kenmac said:


> I just thought I'd start a fun thread involving your pets and your music gear. I'm sure we have pets that like to get involved and "help out" with things.  Here's my male Maine **** cat, Samson, investigating my Dillion Moderne while it's in the gig bag. This photo is also my current avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice **** 🐱!


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Caught Otis with the Outdoor Ukulele brand uke.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You don’t get it back until you play with US!


----------



## leejross1972 (11 mo ago)

The two most important things in my life.. Chappie-Chappeau and my '13 AS















J. Yes, in that order, 🤣


----------



## Detox_jr (11 mo ago)

The Mac did have a MIDI setup at one time...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

This is Barry. He's 10 weeks, and a huge cuddly sook.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Like a typical Jazz cat, he’s out all hours of the night and sleeps all day.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Willy spends a lot of time on my guitars.
Hes well behaved though. He’s never damaged any.









He does have his own picks though, because he does chew them a bit.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

My old Basset Leroy. RIP


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A very old picture I just found. Rosie The Wonder Dog died (twisted stomach) 10 years ago at age 14, the trailer was destroyed in a storm even longer ago, and I don't remember the mandolin at all.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

New repair and cat.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guard dog!










I don't remember how this amp came into my possession, but I do remember that our GC founder, Scott, bought it from me. It was the first time we met.


----------

